# Wii System Menu 4.3/4.2a released in Europe



## Veristical Blaze (Oct 21, 2009)

This update features a Wii Shop Channel update; you can now use the '' Help Friends Online Service'' this service gives you the possibility, when u helped 20 people online, to get all Virtual Console Titles for free!
And as always there is a Homebrew Channel deleter/ Hardware check wit the update.
EDIT: srry for the all virtual console; its supposed to mean all nintendo virtual console files soo: all NES SNES and N64 games


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 21, 2009)

OK. It is real.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 21, 2009)

... You get all Virtual Console titles for free. And you don't know the version number.

If you want to create a hoax, at least think of a good one.


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 21, 2009)

Noticed something weird!

Why out in Europe first? Normally out in Japan first, right?

And no news of this on any Wii hacking site! (including hackmii.com and wiibrew.org)


----------



## skawo96 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Noticed something weird!
> 
> Why out in Europe first? Normally out in Japan first, right?
> 
> ...


-,-'


----------



## fabi280 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its correct
http://wii.marcansoft.com/wiimpersonator/r...1021-035543.log


```
************************************************************************
*********************** Wii System Update Report ***********************
************************************************************************

Region: EUR

Titles added:ÂÂ 0
Titles changed: 1
Titles removed: 0

************************** SUMMARY OF CHANGES **************************

====== Titles Changed ======

Wii Shop Channel
ÂÂTitle ID: 00010002-48414241
ÂÂVersion: 0xÂÂ12
ÂÂSize: 26066944
ÂÂContents: 18 (of which 11 are shared)
```

And its for all regions!


```
************************************************************************
*********************** Wii System Update Report ***********************
************************************************************************

Region: JPN

Titles added:ÂÂ 0
Titles changed: 1
Titles removed: 0

************************** SUMMARY OF CHANGES **************************

====== Titles Changed ======

Wii Shop Channel
Title ID: 00010002-48414241
Version: 0xÂÂ12
Size: 26066944
Contents: 18 (of which 11 are shared)
```


```
************************************************************************
*********************** Wii System Update Report ***********************
************************************************************************

Region: KOR

Titles added:ÂÂ 0
Titles changed: 1
Titles removed: 0

************************** SUMMARY OF CHANGES **************************

====== Titles Changed ======

Wii Shop Channel
Title ID: 00010002-4841424b
Version: 0xÂÂ12
Size: 17891328
Contents: 12 (of which 4 are shared)
```


```
************************************************************************
*********************** Wii System Update Report ***********************
************************************************************************

Region: USA

Titles added:ÂÂ 0
Titles changed: 1
Titles removed: 0

************************** SUMMARY OF CHANGES **************************

====== Titles Changed ======

Wii Shop Channel
Title ID: 00010002-48414241
Version: 0xÂÂ12
Size: 26066944
Contents: 18 (of which 11 are shared)
```


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Oct 21, 2009)

Why is nobody believing me except guy ^? i ain't fakin' why should i? i'm not a noob just didn't have time to check the real number and made a mistake in first post which i had corrected fast.
Ninty makes this not me


----------



## Mikey242 (Oct 21, 2009)

This IS real guys, just look it up.


----------



## pieman202 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow... that's generous of them but it's still hard to find 20 people who have wiis for me T__T


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome.
But helping 20 friends.


Spoiler



Make the offers too attractive to stop piracy.


----------



## Taik (Oct 21, 2009)

LoL @ 20 people for 500 Wii points XD


----------



## raulpica (Oct 21, 2009)

Taik said:
			
		

> LoL @ 20 people for 500 Wii points XD


Actually with 20 people you get EVERYTHING (VC-related) for free.


----------



## jabmaster2 (Oct 21, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Taik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually looks like it's just nes, snes, and n64 titles to me.


----------



## skawo96 (Oct 21, 2009)

This actually means you get 10000 points + All N64, SNES and NES titles free.

I've got to say, awesome.


----------



## lenselijer (Oct 21, 2009)

is bannerbomb and indiana pwns exploit also fixed?


----------



## Sachka (Oct 21, 2009)

wtf! VC piracy should be real big then


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 21, 2009)

I must say, that is quite the deal from Nintendo for people who don't use emus.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 21, 2009)

jabmaster2 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just a WiiShop Channel upgrade. The sysmenu isn't touched, so it shouldn't fix anything.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 21, 2009)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Why is nobody believing me except guy ^? i ain't fakin' why should i? i'm not a noob just didn't have time to check the real number and made a mistake in first post which i had corrected fast.
> Ninty makes this not me


I'm sorry, it just sounded really strange and usually my Wii is one of the first to notice about a new update and it's still not blinking...

It's really awesome to be able to download every Virtual Console game for free, but unfortunately I don't know 20 people with a Wii...


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Oct 21, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Veristical Blaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was awaking me half past 3 in morning :S


----------



## uriyasama (Oct 22, 2009)

does it disable homebrew channel?


----------



## Langin (Oct 22, 2009)

just use wads... 3 times easyer!


----------



## House Spider (Oct 23, 2009)

I wonder if it is posible to find people online to help connect.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe they are desperate enough to reward us for killing piracy on our family and friends' wiis


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 24, 2009)

this is pretty huge... and find proof before u counter an argument though i can see why many would disagree lol


----------



## Anonymodude (Feb 27, 2010)

hey guys, this is real i swear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i live in australia, and apparently only europe/australia can take part in this promotion

i got this message too but i didn't want to update just in case  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (running on 4.0E softmod) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so NTSC-U, NTSC-J, and other regions other than PAL do not receive this message, although they may in the future


dont get me wrong though, i am a n00b at all this and i only started  softmodding 8 months ago

PS this is my first post!!! look on the left to see


----------



## Anonymodude (Feb 27, 2010)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> I must say, that is quite the deal from Nintendo for people who don't use emus.




haha, who doesnt use emus?


----------



## hunterm (Feb 27, 2010)

That Wiimpersonator log is from 2009. :|
I looked at the other regions on the logs, there is no USA log, KOR log, or JPN log.


----------



## dn_angel000 (May 7, 2010)

The whole register 20 peeps thing does any1 know if u can register some1 and that person(s) can register u as well or is it that when u register some1 that person(s) can't register u as well??? lol


----------



## MertenNor (Jun 9, 2010)

is there any way of patching the shop channel so that we can get 10000 easier ?

MertenNor


----------



## Thoob (Jun 9, 2010)

At first I thought this was recent, but then I saw Hatsu had posted in it...


----------



## raulpica (Jun 9, 2010)

Why bump such an old thread for no reason at all?

THREAD PLUTONIJ'D


----------

